# Asking for donations -> please read before posting



## PC Technology INC.

Nope it still continues 

Now, I'm accepting: 
-PI computers that MUST be 150MHZ or faster (133MHZ is O.K)
-Monitors that are 15" and up
-PI 166MHZ and up
Windows Installation CD (if you don't need them anymore)
-32MB and up RAM 168PINS memory
-128MB and up RAM 184, 200PINS memory
-8MB and up (AGP 4x, 8x or PCI) video card (please restrain to donate PCI Express video cards, thiught it's still accepted)
-ANY floppy drive, CD-ROM and other. (If you give me a DVD-RAM, you're sick  )
-Sound card, ethernet card, dial-up card and other hardware
-2GB HDD and up. (200GB and up and I'm calling you sick again)

Before you donate:
-Make sure they work
-Shipping is accepted, but I can pay up to $25.95 CAN for shipping. (I'm not going to pay $50 just for a screen or hardware; they're more cheap here (15" = $25-35)
- If you send an old 486/DX, either I will return it to you or if you paid, I'll either give it to my dogs LOL or I'll scrap it
-Besides that, a good thank you!


----------



## Lax

You're 15, have your own computer company, and are (demanding) people to basically pay you to have their stuff sent......to you. Don't you think it's a little presumptious to think that somone would want to send a 30-40lbs system to you for free? If anything you should pay for atleast shipping just so the pther person gets something out of it (meaning nothing). I have many systems that are old DX's but I would never (sorry to say it) ship them to anyone for free. Each system is in a STEEL case. Each case weighs (like said) from 30-40lbs or more. If you would still be interested in any of the systems I have I will gladly PM you specs and ship to you IF you would pay shipping.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

I'll pay only $25.95 CAN. It was not entirely revised until now. But to tell you the truth, the company is only a "in-friend" which is not public already (hidden demo). I just want advise for better improving.

Here's what I currently have:

1-AST Bravo/286 33MHZ
2- Old screen
3- 8MB video
4- 2 network cards
5- 1 dial-up adapter
6- 2 sound card
7 -2 A: drive
8- a defective CD-ROM

That is crappy to start the company


----------



## Lax

Got your PM, but I was wondering why do you need OLD! machines. Why not look for some "new" machines like a socket 370 or something. Ebay you can get lots of 20 mobo's with some chips and ram. All socket 370 and all like 533Mhz.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Got your PM, but I was wondering why do you need OLD! machines. Why not look for some "new" machines like a socket 370 or something. Ebay you can get lots of 20 mobo's with some chips and ram. All socket 370 and all like 533Mhz.



People wants computers for word processing and e-mail checking


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Oh yeah! I almost frogot! The 10 computer who has the most performance will remain with me. They will be hardware testing machines.


----------



## Jkeegs

ill send you 100$ free to get you on your way!


----------



## dave597

Jkeegs said:
			
		

> ill send you 100$ free to get you on your way!


erm, that was a joke rite? cos i need $100 dollars to start my computer company and it will be waay better than his!


----------



## Jkeegs

yes.... that was a joke....


----------



## dave597

haha just checking...


----------



## Praetor

> have your own computer company,


Right. What operating licence is it run under? 



> I'll pay only $25.95 CAN. It was not entirely revised until now. But to tell you the truth, the company is only a "in-friend" which is not public already (hidden demo). I just want advise for better improving.


So what level of government are you authorized to operate at?

I have a sneaking feeling this thread will find a premature ending....


----------



## PC Technology INC.

I think you didn't read well. Let me fix it. It's not a company open, registered to public. For that, I'll have to wait 3 years. Then with all the equipment I will have gained, I'll be able to open my own store regisered! And to obtain your answer, Praetor, no it is not registered at all

And why do I have a feeling that you're mean to me? I didn't report spam as before


----------



## Praetor

> Then with all the equipment I will have gained, I'll be able to open my own store regisered!


Not to mention all the accounting paperwork you'll have to do.



> And why do I have a feeling that you're mean to me? I didn't report spam as before


For starters, the crass about 1.3Ghz Athlons "acting" like 2.7Ghz Athlons (you see thats recursive logic ... which presents a problem). The "dual cored" Pentium Pros. The 4-5Ghz chips and stuff too. If you expect me to a "awwww isnt that sweet; he's just misinformed" then I'll tell you this: people who do that to/for you arent worth your time (because you and iboth know what they really are thinking but wont say). Anyone who knows anything about computer tech will quickly challenge the pricing (in your other thread) for the 4-5Ghz Opteron setup with up to a TB of local storage and 32GB of RAM -- not impossible -- but from your responses -- evident that you dont know what you're talking about. Do realize that there is nothing wrong with that but do realize not everyone is fooled


----------



## PC Technology INC.

So in general, I should be more specific to what I'm posting and not to over implement what I say? If it's that, well I'll go correct myself immidiately  

I read a previous post before that you were saying, "Never trust shops". The guy told me that my 1.33GHZ acts like 2.7GHZ. I think I shouldn't trust him, because PC CHIPS confirm that it's a 1.33GHZ. I think they're wrong, because I test drive an actual 2.8GHZ yesterday and it's 10x faster than what I do. Amd let's hope the CPU will not die, because if it's the case, I'll have to buy a new mobo


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Not to mention all the accounting paperwork you'll have to do.
> 
> 
> challenge the pricing (in your other thread)QUOTE]
> 
> I hate when people challenges prices, but I know how to get rid of that problem: Put the EXACT same pricing as the other shops


----------



## Praetor

> I hate when people challenges prices, but I know how to get rid of that problem: Put the EXACT same pricing as the other shops


Well if you can find another shop with that exact setup go for it ... of course that gives no incentive to buy from you. Furthermore you obviously missed my point.... 1TB of space + 32GB of RAM .... for that price? not a chance. LOL just look at the system:



> AMD Opteron 4-5GHZ/500-1024GB/16-32GB RAM = $1056.99-$3904.50


Doesnt that just SOUND silly to you?

As for the "trust the store guy" -- if you want to seriously consider selling computers and stuff -- perhaps you should spend some more time learning the architecture and stuff .... this isnt intended as an attack by any means but simply that it absolutely destroys your credibility if you say stuff and seemingly cant provide hard facts.


----------



## Lax

Prae, you got any advice for him (and me) on opening a store/job? I've been putting together many business plans and I know I would have to spend somewhere in the 20-40k range just to get all the stuff I need and a storefront (rent for **# of months). I just don't know the taxing and all that jaz that goes around with it.


----------



## Praetor

> Prae, you got any advice for him (and me) on opening a store/job?


1. Decide early on what 'role' you want to take:
- Techno-weenie: deals with the tech stuff
- Paper-pusher: deals with the paperwork, finances, legalities, etc
Granted there are some people who can effectively do both but if not, make sure you pick a role and stick to it (especially in a partnership or something)

2. If you're working with other people -- make sure all involved members have the required time commitments  (heehee been there myself actually)

3. Make sure the paper-pusher is reliable: dont wanna get sued over a trivial stupidity that he looked over

4. Make sure the techno-weenie knows his/her stuff like the back of their hand. 



> I've been putting together many business plans and I know I would have to spend somewhere in the 20-40k range just to get all the stuff I need and a storefront (rent for **# of months).


LOL i know that feeling


----------



## ian

I would never contemplate opening a bricks and mortar computer store, when I look at just how much cheap competition is out there, and the geographic limitations.
Online retailing is a different story though... requires a lot of capital, but it is not an area which I would completely dismiss.


----------



## Praetor

> I would never contemplate opening a bricks and mortar computer store, when I look at just how much cheap competition is out there, and the geographic limitations.


Agreed. Been there myself actually ... i find word-of-mouth business works much more profitably -- albeit more sporadically


----------



## smadge

disclaimer: I am completely inexperienced in this subject

the problem with starting an online store is that you're competing with huge, cheap, trustworthy stores like newegg, zipzoomfly, and all the others. And not many people are going to trust a small new store. With brick and mortar you have a certain number of people in your little area that would flock to you for there computer problems and needs.


----------



## atomic

and to think i have an old computer there that im about to smash up for all the times it has made me want to chuck it out the window and jump out after it


----------



## Praetor

This thread is closed for sheer stupidity.


----------

